# BeerFingers - 1.5Kg Amarillo SMaSH IPA



## big78sam (23/5/12)

At the Request of Beerfingers I have split the knk thread


BeerFingers said:


> I also have a 10min SMaSH IPA planned and in stock that I will post about in a few weeks.
> 20L batch
> 8kg Pale malt
> *1.5Kg of Amarillo @10min*
> ...


 
Are you sure or is your hop amount out 1 decimal point?

If you brew an extract you might just surprise yourself. 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=36160


----------



## ben_sa (23/5/12)

Lol Sam... 

Clearly you dont know BF too well...

I cant wait to see a post whirlpool pic...

Do you have enough stockings... What dod the woolies chick say when you cleared the shelf out.

Just jokes mate. Cant wait to see it but :-D


----------



## Nevalicious (23/5/12)

big78sam said:


> Are you sure or is your hop amount out 1 decimal point?



Back on BrewAdelaide forums, I asked the same thing. 

No, its not a typo


----------



## loikar (23/5/12)

big78sam said:


> Are you sure or is your hop amount out 1 decimal point?
> 
> If you brew an extract you might just surprise yourself.
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=36160



I'm Positive

```
Ingredients:

------------

Amount		 Item									   Type		% or IBU	 

8.00 kg		Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain	   100.0 %	  

1500.00 gm	 Amarillo [8.50%]  (15 min)				 Hops		669.8 IBU	

1 Pkgs		 California Ale (White Labs #WLP001)		Yeast-Ale
```

yeast will be in a 2L starter.
So there will be some extract in there


----------



## bignath (23/5/12)

**** - you must have one hell of a hard on for amarillo BF!


----------



## loikar (23/5/12)

ben_sa said:


> Do you have enough stockings... What dod the woolies chick say when you cleared the shelf out.
> 
> Just jokes mate. Cant wait to see it but :-D



yeah, I'm figuring making up stockings of 150g each added each minute for 10 minutes.
only because adding 1.5kg in one hit will kill the boil.

Why stockings? because i can squeeze them out and not lose 7L of wort to hops.

might need some rubber gloves for that though.
Walking out with 5 pairs of stockings and a pair of rubber gloves might raise some eyebrows  

Will take plenty of pics on brewday


----------



## loikar (23/5/12)

Big Nath said:


> **** - you must have one hell of a hard on for amarillo BF!



Yeah, I reckon I'll be over Amarillo by the time I get to the bottom of the keg.
Might bottle half of it though and put it away for a few months to settle.


----------



## big78sam (23/5/12)

Wow. That is a huge amount of hops. You would hope you don't get an infection in that batch.


----------



## loikar (23/5/12)

big78sam said:


> Wow. That is a huge amount of hops. You would hope you don't get an infection in that batch.



Mine is only a Lightly hopped one.
I'm Pretty sure Doomed did a 3kg Brew a while back.

Nevertheless, It will be babied like no other....


----------



## fergi (24/5/12)

ben_sa said:


> Lol Sam...
> 
> Clearly you dont know BF too well...
> 
> ...




theres a rumor that andy likes to wear the stockings first isnt there ben.
so its not a complete waste.
fergi :drinks:


----------



## np1962 (24/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> yeah, I'm figuring making up stockings of 150g each added each minute for 10 minutes.
> only because adding 1.5kg in one hit will kill the boil.
> 
> Why stockings? because i can squeeze them out and not lose 7L of wort to hops.
> ...


Rather than squeeze your bag too much you could adjust your software to allow for the extra losses expected.


----------



## Malted (24/5/12)

BeefyFingers said:


> I also have a 10min SMaSH IPA planned and in stock that I will post about in a few weeks.
> 20L batch
> 8kg Pale malt
> 1.5Kg of Amarillo @10min
> ...





BeefyFingers said:


> I'm Positive





BeefyFingers said:


> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 %
> ...





Mooted said:


> Wanna review that positivity? Mate you don't know what you're on about.


----------



## loikar (24/5/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Rather than squeeze your bag too much you could adjust your software to allow for the extra losses expected.



Nah, my hop screen wouldn't be able to cope with that amount of loose pellets and there's no way it would get through the plate chiller. So it'll have to go into stockings anyway. May as well squeeze them a bit to recover.

I'm thinking of 2x mash of 4kg each to push my efficiency up then if i need to I can add water to bring it up to the right OG.


----------



## loikar (24/5/12)

> Wanna review that positivity? Mate you don't know what you're on about.



Yep, also had the wrong AA levels in there.


```
Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 20.00 L	  

Boil Size: 29.46 L

Estimated OG: 1.095 SG

Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC

Estimated IBU: 615.1 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount		 Item									   Type		% or IBU	 

8.00 kg		Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain	   100.0 %	  

1500.00 gm	 Amarillo [10.10%]  (10 min)				Hops		615.1 IBU	

1 Pkgs		 California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [StarteYeast-Ale				





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge

Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg

----------------------------

Name				Description					   Step Temp	 Step Time	 

Mash In			 Add 20.86 L of water at 67.8 C	62.0 C		75 min
```


----------



## np1962 (24/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Nah, my hop screen wouldn't be able to cope with that amount of loose pellets and there's no way it would get through the plate chiller. So it'll have to go into stockings anyway. May as well squeeze them a bit to recover.
> 
> I'm thinking of 2x mash of 4kg each to push my efficiency up then if i need to I can add water to bring it up to the right OG.


I'd still be using the hop stockings either way.

And where is the other pound of hops? You sleeping with them under your pillow?


----------



## loikar (24/5/12)

NigeP62 said:


> I'd still be using the hop stockings either way.



For sure.
Have PM'd Doom about it all, he's replied but haven't properly read it yet.
Efficiency drops, really large losses to hops etc is all new stuff to me.
Having never done something with such a big OG and because I don't use BS properly enough to allow for the changes, i'm kinda doing it via careful planning (AKA: Seat of my pants).
But at the cost of this brew, I don't want it to **** out so much that it's undrinkable.



NigeP62 said:


> And where is the other pound of hops? You sleeping with them under your pillow?



I don't know if there's an equivalent to "Chroming" when it comes to hops.
I have laced my coffee with pellets and dry hopped my lemonade with them in the glass.
But most of the time I just bury my nose into the bag as often as I can.
I will probably use them in a Rogers Beer type clone.

This years Amarillo is amazing!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/5/12)

Subscribed for so many reasons, I won't be bothered listing.

Whatever happens, it should be fun.

Goomba


----------



## loikar (24/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Subscribed for so many reasons, I won't be bothered listing.
> 
> Whatever happens, it should be fun.
> 
> Goomba



I'll start a new thread when I brew it if people are interested


----------



## Yob (24/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> But most of the time I just bury my nose into the bag as often as I can.






h34r:


----------



## pcmfisher (25/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> I also have a 10min SMaSH IPA planned and in stock that I will post about in a few weeks.
> 20L batch
> 8kg Pale malt
> 1.5Kg of Amarillo @10min
> ...




What if it turns out less drinkable than your pale ale K&K?
Fair chance it will, if you ask me h34r: h34r:


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

pcmfisher said:


> What if it turns out less drinkable than your pale ale K&K?
> Fair chance it will, if you ask me h34r: h34r:



Good thing I'm not asking you  
you can stick K&K up your cloacae.

Will be splitting the Mash to 4kg each to make sure my efficiency stays where I want it.
Plan to over-sparge a bit and boil longer.
Have revised the hop additions though after speaking to some of our best brewers (they know who they are).

1Kg in the 10min addition.
500g dry hopped for 5 days in the keg.

this is primarily for a tad more insurance that it will be drinkable. 

BF


----------



## Malted (25/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Good thing I'm not asking you
> you can stick K&K up your cloacae.
> 
> 1Kg in the 10min addition.
> ...


Interesting choice of terms. I would have thought stick it up your cloaca sufficient but you have gone for the plural. Did you know that some turtles can partially breathe through their anal cloaca? 
In all seriousness, whilst 1kg for 10 minutes would yeild interesting results, I think 500g in dry hopping is over the top. I could not imagine that the effect of say 250g dry hopping would have any less of an effect than 500g. I am just pulling figures out of my cloaca but the point is that there would at some point be a level at which additional hops in dry hopping may not yield a perceptable difference. I would also expect that a big whack at 10 minutes such as you plan, should yield a good depth of bitterness, flavour and aroma. You may be wasting your hops in the dry hop. Perhaps put 200g into the all grain brew and keg hop the other 300g into the K&K beer to make it taste more like beer?


----------



## glenwal (25/5/12)

Malted said:


> and keg hop the other 300g into the K&K beer to make it taste more like beer?


Or save the 300g for mouth hoping the K&K beer (stick a few pellets in your mouth before each sip) - no doubt this would improve the flavour (well it couldn't really make it worse  ). 

Could even stick a pellet in each nostril to improve the aroma. :lol:


----------



## Kieren (25/5/12)

I find that the more hops you throw at a beer during the boil the more dry hopping it can handle. 1kg of hops late in the boil will give you loads of hop character for sure and if you want a strong dry hopped character to really come through then I find I need to up my dry hopping otherwise it can get lost amongst the hot side hop additions. You may not notice a 100-200g dry hop in this this sort of beer so you may as well go for 500g. One way to go about it would be smaller additions for shorter periods. BF - you could try dry hopping your keg with 300g for 5 days then transferring into a new keg with a fresh 200g dry hop if you haven't got the dry hop character you wish after the first 300g.


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

Malted said:


> but the point is that there would at some point be a level at which additional hops in dry hopping may not yield a perceptable difference.


I dunno - he'll probably see less beer.


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

Kieren said:


> BF - you could try dry hopping your keg with 300g for 5 days then transferring into a new keg with a fresh 200g dry hop if you haven't got the dry hop character you wish after the first 300g.



Yeah I did consider a double dry hop, and If I was able to crack open my fermenter lid, I probably would, but I can't risk the chance of infection on this one.
Stuffing around with kegs and pushing from one to another.

I think the difference also is this:
A lot of people dry hop into a 18c-22c beer. Correct me if i'm wrong, but in my mind, at that temp you'll also be extracting harsh acids as well as the resins you're after. Dry hopping in a beer that's 2c-4c will not extract these harsh acids as much and leaves the alcohol to extract the resins you're after and less of the harsh acids.

So I think maybe 500g for 7 days and then if it's still not there, another 250g for 5 (making it 1.75kg, I have more Amarillo )

With a brew @ nearly 10% ABV I dont think there will be any problem dry hopping 500g 

Cheers,

BF


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

bum said:


> I dunno - he'll probably see less beer.



Wow, a spelling lame from bum, who would have seen that coming?


----------



## black_labb (25/5/12)

I'd suggest a false bottom (cloaca) for your keg, though using a biab bag instead could work


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

black_labb said:


> I'd suggest a false bottom (cloaca) for your keg, though using a biab bag instead could work



I have bags I got from Ross and a few stockings i'll use these.
Nothing shits me more than a blocked pickup tube


----------



## jyo (25/5/12)

black_labb said:


> I'd suggest a false bottom (cloaca) for your keg, though using a biab bag instead could work



Nice work, BL! Tight as a fish's arse. 



I hope you like hop tea, BF  

C'mon, just a touch of crystal for some balance, man!


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

jyo said:


> I hope you like hop tea, BF



You're a CAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNTTTTTT!!!



jyo said:


> C'mon, just a touch of crystal for some balance, man!



really? 8Kg of BB Pale? you don't think that'll be malty enough with a 1095ish OG?


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

**** no but it's your recipe so brew it how you see it.


----------



## DUANNE (25/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Yeah I did consider a double dry hop, and If I was able to crack open my fermenter lid, I probably would, but I can't risk the chance of infection on this one.
> Stuffing around with kegs and pushing from one to another.
> 
> I think the difference also is this:
> ...




just my experience but having dry hopped at cold temps and warmer temps i find that you get 3/5ths of bugger all out of the dry hops added in cold conditioning, but with 500 grams im sure it will still be plenty. im not sure on the clarity you will get with this beer either isnt green beer meant to be for st patricks day only?


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

I dry hop in cold and notice a reasonable effect. As much as I want anyway (but that's 1g/L not 10)


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

BEERHOG said:


> just my experience but having dry hopped at cold temps and warmer temps i find that you get 3/5ths of bugger all out of the dry hops added in cold conditioning, but with 500 grams im sure it will still be plenty.



Yeah, the hops will be contained in a bag, so I'll leave it there longer if i need to.



BEERHOG said:


> im not sure on the clarity you will get with this beer either isnt green beer meant to be for st patricks day only?



It won't be clear, it'll look like murray water, i'm expecting that.


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> It won't be clear, it'll look like murray water, i'm expecting that.



Filter?  

Post pics when done!


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

Beer4U said:


> Filter?
> 
> Post pics when done!



Filter wont make much difference.

Will do


----------



## black_labb (25/5/12)

I've got a filter that will make it clear as piss. it's in sydney and you need to feed it a pint at a time.


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

I'm in Melbourne so my piss gets chill haze. I tried adding isinglass to the cask but I just got blocked up.


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

manticle said:


> I'm in Melbourne so my piss gets chill haze. I tried adding isinglass to the cask but I just got blocked up.



Apparently blowing in the end of it helps.
Don't worry about sanitation, probably a bit late for that.


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

I can't quite reach.

Do you think I should ask for assistance?.


----------



## Tony (25/5/12)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

dont filter it

the haziness in these beers are all the hop oils that you obviously want.

I have tried to filter super hopped beers with nowhere near as much as 1.5kg, and the oils block the filter every 10 liters

dont filter it!


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

manticle said:


> I can't quite reach.
> 
> Do you think I should ask for assistance?.



I don't like your chances on takers.
Got a Vacuum cleaner with a blow attachment?


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

Tony said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> dont filter it
> 
> ...



Was never going to Tone


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> I don't like your chances on takers.
> Got a Vacuum cleaner with a blow attachment?



I've got two cats but their tongues are a bit rough.

Got a lady too but what we do in the filtering room, stays in the filtering room.


----------



## jyo (25/5/12)

BeerFingers said:


> You're a CAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNTTTTTT!!!
> 
> really? 8Kg of BB Pale? you don't think that'll be malty enough with a 1095ish OG?



 

I have a feeling it will be 'challenging' to drink. Mate, only one way to find out. Give it a crack and let us know!


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

jyo said:


> I have a feeling it will be 'challenging' to drink. Mate, only one way to find out. Give it a crack and let us know!



mate, all up in that shit

edit: Cocko is a CCCAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNTTTTT!!!


----------



## loikar (25/5/12)

manticle said:


> I've got two cats but their tongues are a bit rough.



Turn them around



manticle said:


> Got a lady too but what we do in the filtering room, stays in the filtering room.



Yeah, If I were you, I wouldn't be putting that on display either.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (25/5/12)

I used about 1kg of various hops in in a 40L batch IIPA recently which turned out really nice. Not for most people but I loved it. Interested on your little experiment mate!


----------



## rotten (25/5/12)

@ Beerfingers


Don't waste the grain, do a K&K with the hops :lol: 


You don't want to waste the malt 
B)


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Brewing this today.

It's no longer a SMaSH have added some medium crystal and some wheat.

Will try and update with pics later.

But blow by blow on twitter if that's your thing.
@Beer_Fingers


----------



## Weatherby (23/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Brewing this today.
> 
> It's no longer a SMaSH have added some medium crystal and some wheat.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to some pics of this one


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

```
Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 20.00 L	  

Boil Size: 29.46 L

Estimated OG: 1.112 SG

Estimated Color: 25.4 EBC

Estimated IBU: 382.3 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount		 Item									   Type		% or IBU	 

8.00 kg		Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain	   84.2 %	   

1.00 kg		Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)	 Grain	   10.5 %	   

0.50 kg		Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 Grain	   5.3 %		

1000.00 gm	 Amarillo [10.10%]  (10 min)				Hops		369.5 IBU	

30.00 gm	   Chinook [12.50%]  (60 min) (Mash Hop)	  Hops		7.6 IBU	  

50.00 gm	   Cluster [5.20%]  (60 min) (Mash Hop)	   Hops		5.2 IBU	  

500.00 gm	  Amarillo [10.10%]  (Dry Hop 7 days)		Hops		 -		   

1 Pkgs		 California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [StarteYeast-Ale				





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge

Total Grain Weight: 9.50 kg

----------------------------

Name				Description					   Step Temp	 Step Time	 

Mash In			 Add 24.78 L of water at 75.5 C	67.8 C		60 min
```


----------



## dkaos (23/6/12)

Checked the feed, nothing there yet! I guess you're mashing in.


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Checked the feed, nothing there yet! I guess you're mashing in.



nope, been posting for about 2 1/2 hours

Collecting runnings from first mash now.


----------



## np1962 (23/6/12)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Checked the feed, nothing there yet! I guess you're mashing in.


Plenty tweets this morning and pics. You sure you're on @Beer_Fingers


----------



## doon (23/6/12)

382 ibu! Shit should be interesting


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Started heating my Strike water at 9am

2x Mashes + Sparging

50L of wort on the boil now. Can't start my hour until I get to 30L

it's 3pm.... and i'm thinking of spiking my espresso machine with some spalt pellets or I'm gonna be shagged by pitching.

HypnoBrew


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

12 hour brew day for 15L of wort @ OG 1106

Stuffed!


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Stuffed!



I would have said Homo... each to their own.


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> I would have said Homo... each to their own.



CAAAAAAAAARRRRNNNNTTTTTT


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

I had a great day thanks, you were busy being a hom, trying to prove an unprovable brew is viable...

Each to their own.

C^nt.


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> I had a great day thanks, you were busy being a hom, trying to prove an unprovable brew is viable...
> 
> Each to their own.
> 
> C^nt.



Touch yourself, think of me. 

(unt

)


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Touch yourself, think of me.
> 
> (unt
> 
> )



one step ahead [unt!


And.....

Done.

*Wipes up.*


----------



## loikar (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> *Wipes up.*



Good girl


----------



## keifer33 (23/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Started heating my Strike water at 9am
> 
> 2x Mashes + Sparging
> 
> ...





At least the brew day was full of good music!


----------



## Muggus (23/6/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Started heating my Strike water at 9am
> 
> 2x Mashes + Sparging
> 
> ...



46 & 2 by Tool in the background?
Great brewing music!

Sounds epic man. Threw 500g of flowers into a 20L batch a few years back...soaked up over 1/4 of the total volume!


----------



## chunckious (24/6/12)

Do what it takes to step through.


----------



## mlr (19/9/12)

Hey BF
I read your thread and was wondering how it turned out ... after all that.
BR, Matt


----------

